# Pleased with Godox/Flashpoint. Anyone else have a favorite non-Canon lighting?



## JPAZ (Mar 26, 2018)

First, I am not a professional and don't do weddings or partys (except when my family "volunteers" me) so my needs might be a whole lot different than yours. Background.....

I have two Canon Speedlights (430 EXii and 430 EXiii-RT)that have served and still serve me well. When I use them off camera or use them as a slave / master, I found it easiest to use a 3rd party trigger / receiver set. I had one product that was reliable but could not do HSS except for the flash that's attached to the trigger directly on the hotshoe of the camera. Also, I could not control the remote flash from the camera, but can only change the settings at the flash manually. I thought about a change but found the Canon products too expensive. Then a friend told me about the Flashpoint R2 line. I am impressed.

Pros: Price, ability for my camera body to "see" the flashes from the camera menu when using a Flashpoint trigger and receiver, and compatibility with my Canon Speedlights.

Cons: Maybe not as "tough" as the way-more-expensive Canon triggers and receivers, need for a Flashpoint receiver for each off-camera Canon flash, and some funky on-trigger menus (which does not really matter when I am using the camera's menu to adjust each group or flash.

I am so happy with my new toys (Flashpoint R2 Pro trigger and R2 receivers) that I just picked up a Flashpoint Li-ion TTL L-ion Speedlight (does not need a receiver because it is the same protocol as the rest of the R2 line). I can now use 3 Speedlights in 3 groups so each is individually controlled. To those of you who use lighting frequently, maybe this is not as amazing as it is to me. But now I have a whole new area of photography to explore. 

I just wanted to put this out there to see what others are using outside of a studio setup.

Addendum: Sorry I put this under "rumors" instead of "gear".....mods feel free to move :-[


----------



## Ozarker (Apr 1, 2018)

I prefer my Flashpoint Streaklight 360ws to my Canon flashes. I spent way too much money on flash. :'(


----------



## pwp (Apr 1, 2018)

I have a pair of Godox AD 360’s which have progressively been getting a lot more use for corporate jobs over the past couple of years. So much lighter than the PCB Einstein kit plus almost bafflingly great battery life. I bought 2 spare batteries but have never once run out of juice from the first set. Good! 

I trigger them with Phottix Odins which also enable HSS. 

These don’t replace the three 600 EX RT’s or the six Einsteins, just a useful alternative for the right job.

-pw


----------



## Zeidora (Apr 1, 2018)

have a Metz 45 CT1 with plastic shield removed for UV photography. Nothing comparable available from Canon. Plus a couple of PC Buffs (1 Einstein, 1 WhiteLight 1600) the latter also for UV imaging. 

Also have 580 a MT24 and a MT26.

as pwp wrote, I use whatever the occasion requires.


----------



## Talys (Apr 1, 2018)

I have a bit of Godox lighting. On the cheap side, a couple of TT600 and 685; in the pricier end a pair of AD200. I have mixed feelings about them. 

First, the cheap flashes are very inexpensive, but the build quality isn't that great and they easily overheat. But for light use, the value is great. 

The AD200 is so close to being great, but HSS full power has an awful refresh time. On the other hand, it is really cool paired with the AD-B2 because you get LED modeling lights, plus, of course, bare bulb instead of fresnel. 

The transmitters work mostly great, but they sometimes don't trigger if you're too close to the receiver. Also, the Xpro is a bit cheap in build quality, while the X1T is a bit awkward to use compared with modern options. 

The receivers I love, because they are brand specific, and let you use almost any flash system speedlite as a HSS unit with the transmitter. It is also cool to be able to set the flash remotely (and not just trigger it) when using an off brand flash. 

But end of the day? They're imperfect, with some cool features, so when I really need something reliable, I use other options. I also have a full set of Yongnuos, and prefer those in most situations. 

For on camera, I just go with the Canon, but I get it - it is super expensive and really offers nothing for occasional users.


----------



## Viggo (Apr 1, 2018)

I’ve owned a few brands, Godox, Canon, Profoto, but always found something that was a serious PITA, until I splurged on a Broncolor Siros 800 L, the only light I’ve been 100% happy with and no issues ever never... it’s heavy so it needs some dedication to carry to various playgrounds etc, but, man, it works...


----------



## JPAZ (Apr 2, 2018)

Thanks for the replies.

Overall, the R2 Pro controller works well but the battery life is so-so. Turns out it specs for 1 pair of 1.5v AA batteries but my my Eneloops are 1.2v. Not an issue for the Canon speedlights or the R2 receivers, just the controller (the Flashpoint Li-ion has it's own battery). My options are to continue to use the Eneloops and change batteries a lot, use a non-rechargeable AA that delivers 1.5v or to try the few 1.5v rechargeable AA I can find. Anyone have opinions or experience with this?


----------



## Talys (Apr 3, 2018)

JPAZ said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> Overall, the R2 Pro controller works well but the battery life is so-so. Turns out it specs for 1 pair of 1.5v AA batteries but my my Eneloops are 1.2v. Not an issue for the Canon speedlights or the R2 receivers, just the controller (the Flashpoint Li-ion has it's own battery). My options are to continue to use the Eneloops and change batteries a lot, use a non-rechargeable AA that delivers 1.5v or to try the few 1.5v rechargeable AA I can find. Anyone have opinions or experience with this?



I've been pretty happy using Amazon AA's (the higher capacity rechargeables). The measured voltage after 1-2 months in the bag is about 1.29v; that's the important number, as I have a ton of these, charge them at the same time, 32 at a time (four 8 battery chargers) and a lot just sit there until they get used.


----------

